# Clean as a whistle!



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

So I finally got around to claying and waxing my car! I actually took a sick day yesterday to do so!
Here are some pics! Enjoy.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Cant see at work... Subscribed!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks fantastic bkmk5! :thumbup:


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> Looks fantastic bkmk5! :thumbup:


+1

What product did you use to clay and wax your car?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

nice. *huge* fan of the 3er over here.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

bimmerusam3 said:


> +1
> 
> What product did you use to clay and wax your car?


Thanks! Used Meguiars claying kit. I've had success with it before on my GTI. The BMW looks simply amazing! I then used the Meguiars Deep Crystal System wax.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Very nice Dave 

What camera is that?

and here is a sig to use!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> Very nice Dave
> 
> What camera is that?


Thanks! Nikon D90, kit lens 18-105mm


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Damn, nice ass camera. I updated my post, look up


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> Damn, nice ass camera. I updated my post, look up


Thanks sir!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome pictures to go along with a great car


----------

